Ask HN: What are you trying to automate? - Kevin_S
======
cody8295
Dozens of thousands of outbound tickets from excel files. Basically maps excel
file columns into HTML fields for a ticketing system called Kayako.

[https://medium.com/archaic-revival/automating-boring-
ticket-...](https://medium.com/archaic-revival/automating-boring-ticket-
creation-3e9340796942)

